# Where to find "Lenso DTM Mesh"?



## airdrie_20vt (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to know where i can find one of these wheels. My S4 came with 3, I would like to complete the set.
Lenso Mesh 17x7.5 et 35 5x100/112


----------



## airdrie_20vt (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to find "Lenso DTM Mesh"? (airdrie_20vt)*

Any one know?? Ive looked all over the internet havent found much.


----------



## airdrie_20vt (Oct 20, 2006)

bump still looking.


----------



## ALPINE6SPD (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you tried Ebay or craigs list?


----------

